# Preview window: 1:1<->Stretch options



## Anonanon (May 8, 2016)

These features were really useful in the original OBS, I want to know if they're bring brought back into OBS Studio soon? I really need an option to preview my stream in 1:1 / 100% unstretched otherwise I'm looking at a pixelated and blurry mess.

Also, I know I whined for years about deinterlacing and I just want to give a big thanks for finally releasing 14.1 with it. I've been streaming and recording a lot more ever since.


----------



## Suslik V (May 10, 2016)

Right-click at preview and use _Fullscreen Projector (Preview)_, what is the difference?


----------



## Anonanon (May 10, 2016)

Well, that would be fullscreen wouldn't it?


----------



## Suslik V (May 11, 2016)

OBS Studio's window resize always kept the aspect ratio, didn't it? If your image is too blurry in preview, switch to AMD Radeon video card (not very expensive solution)... Or wait when its done :) Studio's roadmap is full of important changes and improvements. And you are not on the list... yet.


----------



## Anonanon (May 11, 2016)

It's not about aspect ratio. You know when you resize the OBS Studio window, the preview changes size too because it's always maximized? I want it to stay locked at my output resolution no matter how big or small my OBS Studio window is. This is not a new feature, it's always been there in the original OBS but for some reason it never returned.


----------



## Osiris (May 11, 2016)

OBS Studio just doesn't have this feature yet.


----------



## Anonanon (May 11, 2016)

I know OBS Studio doesn't have this feature yet, that's why I'm suggesting this to be added back in. Do the developers have a thought on this?


----------

